# "Night" Voting Thread



## Baron (Sep 20, 2012)

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comments on the *three poems* which caught your attention the most.

Please take a little time to read the [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/132564-september-challenge-night.html"]poems of [/URL]this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving. 

*It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2012)

A reminder that all three votes must be used.  I have to discount the vote of one member who voted for only one poem.


----------



## Baron (Sep 25, 2012)

Has nobody got any feedback on any of the poems in the challenge?

I've unfortunately had to discount more votes from a member who voted for only two poems.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

There are quite a few to go through, and I've been hesitant to the point of ruling myself out of voting due to the number of conflicts of interest I have in this one.


----------

